# My Bolink Little Rebel Project



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

I picked this up about two or two & a half weeks ago to do as a side project while I'm waiting to get my Stealth back on the road. It has certainly needed its fair share of work, but I'm within a day of finally being able to take it for its maiden run around the house. The only things I haven't been able to locate so far for it is a replacement, era-correct front tire set and a thrust bearing set.

These are photos of how it looked when I first got it...I'll update this thread with what I've done so far once I get a chance to resize them to forum-specific sizes.:thumbsup:


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

*More Photos*

Here's how it looked after stripping it down some:


Enough solder to probably do all of the connections on the entire electrical system!!!:freak: I'm also quite positive that this wasn't the correct solder, too.

The Novak 610-HRV that came with it...Notice how it was ran without the smallest heat sink & the consequent melting along the edges.

After doing some cleaning on the motor's terminal posts:

All cleaned:


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

*More Photos*

The ESC before repairs:

And after:



And finally one with mostly everything reinstalled on the chassis:


Enjoy!!

Update: The rest of the necessary parts should be in later today, so I can finally test out the electronics!!


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

*Chassis Complete (minus the mangled front tire)*

Here's how it is as of today. I got everything mostly figured out on it, except I cannot get the ESC to recognize reverse. Some more messing around should do it, but if not at least it still has forward & I'm a decent driver.

Pics:
Chassis:



Chassis with the body installed (I still need to restore the body, so please excuse the old damages):





I forgot to mention that I did manage to find a new pair of front rims that I'll be sticking on as soon as I can get some era-correct front foam tires for it.


----------

